# TR: Grizzly Gulch



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

enjoyed the vid but the music was lame. :cheeky4:


----------



## SMDSkata (Mar 4, 2009)

The view is just


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

i disagree oneplankawanka. i thought the music fit the vid nicely, but whatev haha.


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

keep em coming, getting so pumped for my season  getting my season pass in april.

Does cody stand on your board/between your legs when your stopped?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Ha! I've more complaints/compliments about the music on that vid. That is all Tom's doing. I'm just passing the video along. I may get a POV1 for next season. Then you can watch videos and listen to my crappy music. 

Cody will stand on my tail sometimes, generally he's just stoked to be out there doing that stuff. He never tries to ride on my board though.


----------



## bravo_castle (Aug 16, 2007)

That MCdonnalds jingle is stuck in my head right now. "I'm love'n it" 

Great pics ... the photo slut steeze is badass!!


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

two letters ... TR!

keep em comin

your doing what i was kind of thinking about the other day ... cataloging trips with pics ... do you know of any books with trip reports & step by step pictures, something like that ... like: A Trip to Stowe VT or A Spring Hike Up Grizzly Gulch CO ... to see and get the feeling like youve been there, ive got one trip book but its more stats than a day in the life @


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Check out Chris Davenport's "Ski the 14ers" book. It's gorgeous. Yes it is skiing, but it is also kick ass. Chris skied all of Colorado's 54 (yes 54) Peaks over 14,000 ft in one year. He skied with several different people and got all of it documented on film. Definitely worth owning.

As far as books go. They are far and few between. There is a backcountry guide for the Adirondacks giving details on riding the slide paths in winter there and what you need to do it. There are books that go in and out of print all the time for Colorado and Utah. Backcountry skiing Berthoud Pass by Jordan Lipp is a great book that gives excellent detail on a lot of the routes around Berthoud. You can find hiking guides for Grizzly Gulch, but not much winter related. It's also a very dangerous spot and has a very small window when you can ride there safely. Last weekend was one of those. This weekend it would be suicide to ride there, you'd get buried. 

I post up these Trip Reports to encourage others to do the same. I'm always stoked to see pictures from around world showing off all the wonderful terrain and places there are out there. I'm lucky to live in such a great area with world class resorts and expansive backcountry.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2009)

Props killclimbz. I meant no offense by my critique of the soundtrack, I just prefer edgier music that gets me excited about riding. For example, some instrumental Heavy riff laden guitar dittys... Satriani, Vai, Hoey. I don't ride and listen to tunes. I love the sound of my board moving through and over the snow and I consider it invaluable to my riding and sensing snow conditions... part of my stoke for the sport. 

I admire your BC credo and I think all the park rats and others who have never had a BC experience could learn alot from having one, and open up a whole new realm of enjoying the sport in ways they could never have imagined.

Earning your turns will improve your riding and it goes without saying your fitness level as well.

I have only used my splitboard twice in The Eagle cap wilderness located in the Wallowa mtn. range in eastern Oregon.

The driest snow in these here parts. Epic, legendary experience. I want more.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

None taken. As I mentioned, it wasn't my video so that tune would have not of been my choice.

The Wallowa's look absolutely sick. Definitely take pics the next time you going splitting around there. That is one of the ranges I hope to make turns in one of these years.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2009)

The Wallowas are definatley worthy of your attention. The snow was incredibly dry and the scenery astounding. Check out the Wing Ridge huts. Back country base lodging with woodstove all the cooking gear you would need and a sauna for not alot of money. Gives you access to the Eagle cap wilderness. You access out of Josesh Oregon and skin in about 2 miles to the Huts... BC paradise. All you bring is your riding gear, and food... everything else is provided.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm so jealous of your TRs. Every time I look at them, I start hating the EC more and more.


----------

